
Apple threw shade at Amazon 'HQ2' as 'beauty contest,' but then it did the same - Varcht
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-called-amazon-hq2-beauty-contest-but-then-did-same-thing-2018-12
======
beardicus
What a terrible headline. In this case "the same" refers not to the "beauty
contest" but to locating offices in an already well-established city. Garbage
clickbait.

~~~
cremp
I'd say headline is correct...

> Incentives from Texas include as much as $25 million in taxpayer-funded
> grants, and a 15-year property tax abatement possibly worth tens of millions
> of dollars

That's literally what Amazon was forcing cities to do to each-other.

~~~
onething
There seems to be a difference in scale here. According to the Washington
Post, Amazon is getting 2.4 _billion_ in subsidies from Virginia, New York and
Tennessee:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/virginia-news/amazon-
hq...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/virginia-news/amazon-hq2-to-
receive-more-than-28-billion-in-incentives-from-virginia-new-york-and-
tennessee/2018/11/13/f3f73cf4-e757-11e8-a939-9469f1166f9d_story.html?utm_term=.e9f72508a7dc)

That is substantially different than a property tax abatement.

------
strict9
Apple did none of the same shenanigans as Amazon, like pitting dozens of
cities against one another to see who could offer the most incentives or
creating a lot of hurt feelings as millions of people got excited and let
down.

Business Insider is garbage and this headline only reinforces that.

------
thanatos_dem
What an abysmal ad experience. Tried to load the page 3 times. Every time had
an inescapable pop up ads come up, redirecting me to a spam site, and then
redirecting to the same site as many times as is allowed before the browser
intervenes, so hitting back does nothing.

This is why the world is collectively joining the add blocker train. Talk
about an industry that can’t die soon enough...

~~~
intopieces
I set up a Pi-Hole + Open VPN server on Digital Ocean for about $5/month. I
connect all my devices, all the time, and I haven't seen an ad in months.
Highly recommended.

